# Anyone fishing this weekend?



## dannyb14 (Aug 21, 2013)

My fishin buddy bailed on me. Boss lady said no to him. Was wondering if anyone was going to wade/surf fish in Galveston/Texas city/surf side, and wouldn't mind a salt water noobie tagging along?

Let me know! Thanks guys!!


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm thinking about hitting surfside early am


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Wish I could but it will be Tuesday before I can get out.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Well guys the window of opportunity is open for the surf now. The Trout should be there. Good luck to those that get to hit the surf and bays.


----------



## iRIDElow (Feb 29, 2012)

I fished this morning near west beach infront of the condos where the road forks off the sea wall. Started the morning pretty rough but it flattened out shortly after sunrise. No one had any luck and by about 9 the dolphins ran us out. I'll be back tomorrow morning but I'm gonna try more down the east side and try my luck. Haven't waded much down past the pleasure pier so I'm gonna wing it tomorrow and see where I end up.


----------



## CroakerChoker (Jan 24, 2013)

Me. I'm thinking #1Mosquito Island or #2along Levee Rd. Probably get there around 5:30am. I'll be wading with a light blue shirt and shoulder bag, if you see me say what's up and we will buddy up.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

If the surf doesn't produce, check out your favorite flounder hole. You might be presently surprised.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

This is my report from yesterday;

In the water at dawn soakin croaker, 4 keeper specs to 18", lost several and threw several 15"s back. Put my trusty bone ss jr on and lost another keeper at my hand. Left them biting so I could make it home and take the kids to the festival in Alvin. 

This was at surfside next to the jetty, green to the beach, small rollers.


----------

